# Anyone have experience setting up cactusvpn with bsnl broadband on win 7 ultimate



## webdesigncut (Aug 1, 2015)

hello friends,

I am thinking of using cactusvpn and use it with bsnl broadband

but i am newbie in using vpn

so i want to know if any one has any experience in using thirdparty vpn with bsnl broadband?

i would be grateful if anyone can share step by step method ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2015)

vpn does not require any special setting besides the usual one with any isp.a user friendly vpn should come with an installer which needs to be run & that's it.any other info like server address,username etc should be given & which simply needs to be entered in the vpn software on its first run.


----------

